# Help! Destructive Behavior!



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Skenney said:


> ...Is he mad at me because the weather is crappy and although he's happy to go out there I'm not playing as much?


Yea, in a way I think that about sums it up. Dogs don't hold grudges or try to get even, only people do such things, however if a dog was not trained properly as puppy as to what is his and what is not, PLUS he isn't getting enough exercise and 'face time' with you (regardless of the reason), it's all gonna come to a head at some point and WHAM!!! chewed-up workboots... it coulda been worse.
My suggestions are start giving Rusty a lot more exercise involving you (just be sure you dress for the weather) and maybe go back a step in his training... which might mean back to the crate. I'm at work right now but if you describe how you went about teaching Rusty what he could or could not chew on, I might be able to offer you some tips.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks Monomer! Well, I work all day too, but I have every Friday off this month so he's been getting nice 3 day weekends with me, and I'm spending alot more time at home instead of running around with errands etc. so I thought maybe he's getting used to me being around the house and got mad today at being alone. 

Training, yikers! I got him at 9 months so I'm afraid alot of the training was before me. When he chews something he shouldn't we say "no!" and give him something he should be chewing. Replacement instead of just yelling. He seems to be more rambunctious lately though, more playful, I'm not sure what it is? He loves the snow, and I feel so bad putting him outside on his run because its cold and wet, but I can't get him to come in so evidently he likes it! After 45 minutes out there today (by himself, I admit, I was getting ready for work) he was still ready to play and didn't want to come in. 

The unfortunate part is that my husband is less tolerant than I am, and if it were my shoes I'd say, oh well its my own fault for leaving them there, where my husband is just totally mad. I need to spend more time with Rusty practicing training steps and good behavior. I want a dog that's so well trained it impresses people.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Dogs rarely get enough exercise by themselves. They need you, or a playmate, to work off all that energy. So while he may like it outside and not want to come in, that's why he's still anxious to play. 

I'd do some work with the "leave it" command, and also not be shy about spraying Bitter Apple directly into his mouth the minute he goes for something he shouldn't. I've found it to be far more effective then just saying "no". A real sharp "eh" sound when he starts to go near something he shouldn't also gets their attention. 

Shoes are a huge temptation for goldens, as is anything paper. They seem to have radar when it comes to those things, and sometimes the temptation outweighs any threatened punishment. 

In other words, if you really really value it, put it away. He's still a baby. And if he's like our dogs, he's more rambunctious lately because winter has arrived. For some reason, that seems to energize them!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes, spray a ton of Bitter Apple onto you husband's brand new pair of work-boots and re-spray again every few days.

We've never had the 'chewing up everything in the house' problems that so many people often complain about (regardless of the breed of dog). I think its a combination of two things...

First is exercise: if you give your dog adequate exercise (must be both physical and mental), he will be much less likely to become active when you are not home to supervise his activities... and Goldens being a sporting breed of dog will require quite of bit of activity to satisfy their genetically programmed needs, at least one so young as Rusty. I'm talking at least an hour (but more will definitely be better) every single day... whether its all in one session or spread over a couple of outings. I realize if you work full time its hard to do, especially with the days getting so short (I notice your in Mass.) but that is part of responsible dog ownership... so I really hope your husband is sharing the load here. As an example, my wife is a morning person and often starts work later in the day, so she will give Sidney a brisk morning walk around the neigborhood... often this lasts only ~20-minutes. I'm an evening person and often get home late in the afternoon, so I usually give Sidney a lengthy running type of exercise (biking, hiking, Frisbee/tennis balls in the park, stuff like that) and we always go for at least 45-minutes but more often its an hour and a half. Very rarely does Sidney not get his daily exercise routine and when that rare occasion does happen we can definitely see a change in his activity level around the house. Exercise is the real reason Sidney is always so well behaved and calm all the time... its not due to any training. We have no real chewing problems, barking problems, digging problems, etc... all because he stays at a low energy level all day and pretty much saves it up for those two times a day where he can use it all up.

The second thing is teaching what is yours and what is his: we've have only done this by starting in puppy-hood and by using a crate to assist. When a puppy is very little and sleeps most of time, a crate is used whenever you cannot be watching puppy's every move. This is part of housebreaking but also is useful for teaching what is allowable to chew on. The instant puppy starts to chew on something inappropriate you say "No!" and substitute with an item that is his... it doesn't take long for him to recognize what is his and what isn't. The trick is to NEVER let him chew anything that's not his for more than a split second before correcting him... that's 100% of the time (only using the crate properly can guarantee this). The problem with Rusty is evidently he has already chewed things up in the past that were not his and he was not corrected while in the act. I've not ever had to deal with this type of problem so I'm not sure if going back to crate training will work but that's what I would do... however depending upon your life style/work schedules this may not be a workable solution...

So I would say watch what you place within puppy's reach and spray Bitter Apple on anything that's valuable yet chew-able and keep correcting Rusty for inappropriate chewing but ONLY if you actually catch him in the act... punishing 'after the fact' teaches him nothing and only serves to weaken your bond. But the real solution, I believe, is only going to come from providing him an adequate outlet for all his pent-up energies... yes, daily exercise and plenty of it.


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I agree with monomer.I want to add,He is still very young.We call it the long term "Terrible Twos".It seems to last until about 3 years old,but can last longer than that.Even with the best training,they seem to "test" the limits every so often. One solution would be to get him a companion.An older male rescue Golden who is past all this childness behavior would be a GReat help.He would play with the "puppy" and help use up the excess energy,plus teach him some manners.Older Goldens have a calming effect on younger Goldens and 2 are better than 1 any day.
Shane


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Shane, I've noticed that to some extent with Brandy. While she's still pulling all the puppy tricks in the book, she also will listen to "no" much faster than she did before Jenna arrived. I think it's a combination of maturing and a good influence. 

Of course, Jenna has now learned to put her front paws on the counter, thanks to Brandy.


----------



## Skenney (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for your help! I made it a point to make more time for Rusty this morning, where normally he goes out in the yard by himself while I shower & get ready for work. Today when I let him out I went out with him for about 15 minutes to play catch, then went in to shower and let him explore by himself for a bit. After about 20 minutes by himself I went back out again in pajamas and a bathrobe (I'm the weirdo dog lady in the neighborhood I guess!) and played catch and chase for another 20 minutes or so. We have a flat snowmobile trailer in the yard that he just discovered yesterday and he had fun jumping up on it and launching from it to chase the ball. Once he came in with me again he went right to his bed and started snoozing again. I puppy-proofed the room and gave him some love and went off to work. I plan to go back out when I get home for more exercise and then again around 10pm when he goes out again. Hopefully 3-4 x 20 minute sessions will help give him some exercise and get that energy out!!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Anxious to hear how Rusty does after a week or so of this new schedule.


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> And if he's like our dogs, he's more rambunctious lately because winter has arrived. For some reason, that seems to energize them!


I hear you! Now that it is winter, I can't seem to give Woody enough exercise. When it was warmer, I could walk him maybe two miles, but usually one mile tired him out. Today I walked him three miles (5:30 am, 6 degrees above 0, and dark!), and he was ready to keep going. I love walking with him, but it is hard to make the commitment when it is SO cold.

Skenney, Woody is a year old and chews A LOT. We have kids, and he is always trying to get one of their toys and chew it to pieces. The best solution is to keep things put away, but that does not always happen. When I do catch him in the act, which is a lot, he sits really still--I think he thinks I won't notice something in his mouth . Anyway, I just say NO! and take it, and replace it with one of his own toys. It has gotten a little better as he has grown, but we still have a long way to go. I will definitely have to try the bitter apple spray.

Shane: AAHHH, 3 years!? Keep talking, you might have me talked into adding a rescue to our house one of these days...


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Unfortunately I have to bring up this thread....Denali and Gretzky have been getting into trouble together. Two nights ago they shredded a magazine bag (brand new) and today they somehow got ahold of a pen and chewed it up. Then this evening they pulled the wall plug out of the wall and chewed it to bits. Of course, none of this ever happens when we can see it and take care of it. I am in class full time this week and of course my husband is working so I can't be home with them all day. We have been walking with them every day and playing in the backyard with the tennis ball. I have a feeling they aren't getting enough exercise so I'm going to try to fix that. 

My question is, what kind of toys can you leave in the house when you're not there to keep them occupied? They are alone from about 8:30 to 5:00 while I'm in class. I have left them all their chew toys, but it doesn't seem to be doing the trick. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

BTW - they have both had kennel cough and can't go anywhere with other dogs, like the dog park, to get out some extra energy. We can't even take them to PetSmart, and I think they are going a bit stir crazy. I just need some ideas to keep them busy when I can't be there to play with them.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'll be going back to work soon. So I'm talking to my husband about getting an outside kennel, with a doghouse and shade. Lots of toys. 

Puppies just have lots of energy. I think when the "Alphas" are away...everything is a toy.

Sorry I dont' have anything specific


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I have also wondered about getting an outside kennel. Do you think they would be too hot or cold out there? That is my only concern. We have a yard that is big enough for a big run, so maybe that's our answer.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would recommend an outside Kennel to keep them in while your at work. Lucy loves hanging out in hers, and playing with the branches hanging down from the weeping willow tree is enough to keep her busy during the day. I also recently put up some bird feeders around her to give her some wildlife to watch. 
One thing about outdoor kennels though- They MUST be very well shaded. We have some friends in Kansas that kept their dog out in one during the day. They came home one night and their perfectly healthy dog was laying there dead because it tipped over its water bowl at some point during the morning (they think) and died of thirst. 
What I do on the 85 degree+ sunny days is rig up the garden hose on top of the fence so it is constantly dripping into her water bowl so even if she tips her bowl over (or chews it up, which she did before I got a metal one) , she will still at least have some moisture in there, plus the dripping helps cool off the area.


----------



## Tianna0423 (Mar 21, 2006)

Having an outside kennel is a great idea. I don't remember who said this but rotating the toys weekly might help them be less bored in the kennel. I know it works for Barkley. Then again, Barkley is inside. When I have to go out for a long time, I also leave the radio on for him, any station where people talk, so that the house is not so quiet.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

You would sure swear sometimes they try to get even with ya wouldn't ya!! But, I know this isn't so since they don't think like that.

I'm guessing he's just bored, routine is broken do too crappy weather and he's finding ways to immuse himself while your out and burn off some of that excess energy.

Fixing it, well there two easy answers that I know off. One is keep everything up and out of sight, and out of mind for the pup. But I wouldn't really even put much into this one since he may just find something else to chew on like your chairs or cupboards.

Crate is the second option! I know alot of people are just dead set against them, but mine loves his crate and goes right into plenty of times during the day and just lays down and rests. It also protects them from harmful things they chew on that can seriously hurt them and cost some big bucks at the vets office for you, and suffering for them for when you can't be there and can't watch them if there prone to chewing things up and such.

Oh, and of course there is training but that takes time and he sounds like a young golden to me and already under training, but it does take time till they mature sometimes in many of them. Good news is, it does get better as they age a bit!! I know exactly where your coming from, out of three goldens Kode has been the most challenging of all to me. lol


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, they tore up Denali's gentle leader today. One of them must have eaten all the cloth pieces because they are nowhere to be found. By husband is threatening to give Gretzky back to the rescue. What can I do??? I want themto be able to stay alone without worrying. I don't mind the crating idea, but that's why we wanted to get two dogs so they could keep each other company without being crated. I am really upset right now and I just don't know what else to do for these dogs. I can't help but go to work, but I can't afford for them to destroy something new every day.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Golly. I'm sorry you're going through the turmoil. 

How did Denali act alone before the arrival of Gretzky? Did she get into trouble?

Besides being a grown puppy, Gretzky hasn't been there that long ...perhaps house rules and boundries are still shaky.

8am to 5pm seems a long span of time for two young dogs to be at home alone without incident. Can you or your husband come home during lunch and crate them or put them in an enclosure for half the day? 

Lucky would do well for 4 or five hours but I'm not so sure how he'd do if i left him 10 hours.

I wish you luck on getting through this......


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

First off, plenty of exercise. You don't need a lot of space or a park for a long walk, frequent tug and fetch games will do.

I would leave them crated, or at least baby-gated into separate dog-proof rooms where they can't see or hear each other. You can give them their morning meal in stuffed Kongs, Buster Cubes, and other food-dispensing toys so that they are distracted and don't even notice you're leaving until you're already gone.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's replies. We aren't able to come home at lunch because we both work pretty far away. I am about 45 minutes, each way and Tom is about 20 minutes each way. And because I am a teacher I only get 45 minutes for lunch anyway, during the school year. This week and next I am in a class, but it is still by my school and the gas money would kill me, driving back and forth.

Denali was crated before and he obviously didn't get into trouble there. I am trying to convince hubby that if things don't get better that we can just get another crate for Gretzky. We have tried leaving Denali out before and many things were destroyed. Couch pillows, books, shoes, etc. He has never really seemed to like being home alone. We thought that having a companion might help with that. :doh: They just get into more trouble together! We have a bi level house, and we tried keeping them upstairs in our loft, which has less puppy distractions, but Denali climbed over the gate to get downstairs and then Gretzky did too. I was afraid that they might hurt themselves getting over the gate, so we decided to gate them downstairs. There really aren't two places big enough to put them alone. I really like that suggestion, but the only two places where they couldn't see each other would be one dog upstairs and one dog downstairs, but they already know how to get over the gate. They haven't tried climbing it to go upstairs.

We have been trying to give them more exercise, by walking and playing fetch and tug in the house. (It's 100 degrees here this week, and the mosquitoes are TERRIBLE!) They seem to be better and when we went out for ice cream last night we took them with us, and I could tell that they liked that better. 

I tried a Kong stuffed with peanut butter and then frozen with some treats inside, and it was all gone by the time I got home! I also have a cube (maybe a Buster Cube) and I could tell they had been playing with that also. We think that Denali ate the Gentle Leader because, frankly, he hates it. He can't stand wearing it, so maybe he just saw an opportunity! :doh: 

katieanddusty - what do you stuff your Kong with? Just the morning meal or something else to help it stick in there? How long does that usually last your dog?

BTW - it was Denali who ate the Gentle Leader, and not Gretzky. I have evidence now!! :yuck: 

Sorry this is so long, just trying to work through this.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I usually put some peanut butter so that the kibble sticks to the inside more, and then big chunks of dog biscuit to plug up the large opening.

Dogs automatically think all your stuff is a chew toy. They probably don't have any hidden agenda or motive. They're mildly stressed from being left alone, you're gone so chewing is safe, and they have nothing better to do.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I know...I wish I could be there with them all the time. I am out of class today, and left them to go get some lunch with the hubby. They were great!! Ate their breakfast and chewed their toys. They were alone for about 2 hours. 

Anyway, I guess I will celebrate the small victories and keep working with them. If I need to crate them for their own safety (and the safety of my house) then I will. Maybe we can find a different way, though. 

Thanks to everyone for their support and replies. If anyone has any other ideas, I would love to hear them!

Nichole


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

You should crate them until you can do a review of training them to chew on their toys. It's best that they never get a chance to try chewing something, because all the scolding in the world won't erase that initial imprint of the fun time they had chewing. Until they've gotten reinforced a whole lot for chew toys, and have spent a lot of time out of the crate supervised and with you peeking around a corner or something, crating is the best option.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

The hardest part is that they have never chewed something inappropriate while we are home. Anything that has been chewed has been while were we gone. "im sure Denali has already been reinforced on the "chewing is fun" lesson because he only has done it while alone. I will definitely remember to give them lots of praise while they are chewing on the right things, I think that will help a lot. 

I also think that more exercise would do everyone in our house a lot of good. More walks and running in the park would help a lot. OUr lives have been pretty crazy lately, and we have been eating out a lot, so making sure we stay home in the evenings wouldn't hurt either. 

They are such wonderful boys and I love them so much. They are both curled up under my feet right now.  I don't know what I would do without them.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Denali and Gretzky's Mom said:


> The hardest part is that they have never chewed something inappropriate while we are home. Anything that has been chewed has been while were we gone. "im sure Denali has already been reinforced on the "chewing is fun" lesson because he only has done it while alone.


That's normal dog behavior. Chewing is safe when you're gone, but dangerous when you're around. They're also probably a little more stressed when you're gone so they have more reason to chew.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

How can I correct the behavior when I'm not there? Is it just a matter of reinforcing the good behavior when I am there? Do you think that they will always have to be in a crate while I'm away?

Sorry for so many questions, but I really appreciate all the advice. Thanks for letting me pick your brain.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

If it were Lucky..... I would communicate my intense anger upon finding a mess. My main concern would be to get the message across. Bad Dog. 

Then I would leave him for a period of time that is short enough for him not to get in trouble, and when I return, I would sing praises if the house is intact. Good Dog. Again...just trying to communicate a message.

Perhaps with repetition.........


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

> How can I correct the behavior when I'm not there? Is it just a matter of reinforcing the good behavior when I am there?


You can't correct it when you're not there, but with a little creativity you can make them THINK you're not there. Do everything you'd normally do when leaving, pretend to leave, but sneak back and watch them around a door, through a window, etc. And if they start to chew something, you come flying out of nowhere and redirect to a chew toy. You want them to think that "Big Brother is always watching." Instead of chewing being dangerous when you're there and safe when you're gone, it's also sometimes dangerous when you're gone.

Reinforcing the good behavior when you're there is a huge part of it. Also if you're hiding around a door and you see them seeking out and chewing a chew toy, you reappear and give them a treat. That way chewing the chew toy is sometimes reinforced by you returning and a treat.



> Do you think that they will always have to be in a crate while I'm away?


No, but they should be until they are continually making the right choice while you're spying on them. And if they make a mistake when you're not there to correct it, they should go back into the crate until you can review.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Ok, I had an idea! We have a decent sized laundry room and a decent sized crate. They are not far away enough where the "dynamic duo" won't be able to see or hear each other, but they are separate. There's basically nothing in the laundry room that either one could get to. The crate is a safe place. Denali can for sure get over the baby gate, but I don't think Gretzky would unless Denali did it first. Until I can be SURE that they aren't going to eat anything else, how do you think it would go to have one in the laundry room with the baby gate and one in the crate? Then, next week I can work with them by spying on them, like katieanddusty suggested earlier...just thinking "out loud" here. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

That'll probably be fine. You can probably put a chair or something on the other side of the baby gate so he won't jump out?


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Good idea! I tried the arrangement for a short time this afternoon and it worked!! Everyone is safe and they were well behaved. Now we can start working on time home alone from there.... Thanks for all of your help and support!

BTW, totally off the subject, but we bought a kiddie pool today for them to play in! They absolutely love it and it will be another way for them to spend a little of their energy, or just cool off. Gretzky learned fast how to pick up toys from the bottom without getting a bunch of water up his nose! It was hilarious watching the two of them play!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good dogs Denali and Gretzky!

My dogs love their kiddie pool too. Boo likes to lay down in his.


----------

